# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  ये है थायराइड ग्रंथि में समस्*या के संकेत||

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है, यह ग्रंथि शरीर के लिए बहुत जरूरी है। थायराइड ग्रंथि शरीर मे पाए जाने वाले एंडोक्राइन ग्रंथि* है जो थायराक्सिन नामक हार्मोन बनाती है। इस हार्मोन से शरीर के ऊर्जा क्षय, प्रोटीन उत्पादन एवं अन्य हार्मोन के प्रति होने वाली संवेदनशीलता नियंत्रित होती है।


थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन में श्*वांस नली के ऊपर पायी जाती है, इसका आकार तितली के जैसा होता है। यह ग्रंथि शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्*म को नियंत्रित करती है, यानी जो हम खाते हैं यह उसे उर्जा में बदलने का काम करती है। इसके अलावा थायराइड ग्रंथि हृदय, मांसपेशियों, हड्डियों व कोलेस्*ट्रॉल को भी प्रभावित करती है। थायराइड के लक्षण आसानी से नहीं दिखाई देते, और इसका पता देरी से चलता है। इसीलिए इसे साइलेंट किलर कहा जाता है। इस लेख में जानिए उन संकेतों के बारे में जो दिखाते हैं कि थायराइड ग्रंथि में समस्*या है।

----------

